# Propane/gas piping



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Looking at a job next month that involves a fire fighting training facility. Upgrade on the gas piping to the farm and installation of automatic shutoff valves (safety). Anyone with this type of experience out there. If so, please PM or answer here. I'll trade a Salmon fishing trip on Lake Michigan:yes:

3/4


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you have a question then? I have my B gas ticket, Im sure I can help you out in someway


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry, I was a little confusing. I will know more as the scope of work comes out. Thank you for the response. I do know one thing in particular, they want to install auto shutdown valve at the gas farm (propane tanks outside building).

I'll keep you as a reference. Thank you again.

Shannon


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

3/4 MIP said:


> Sorry, I was a little confusing. I will know more as the scope of work comes out. Thank you for the response. I do know one thing in particular, they want to install auto shutdown valve at the gas farm (propane tanks outside building).
> 
> I'll keep you as a reference. Thank you again.
> 
> Shannon


 Check out fire suppression systems in your yellow pages.


----------

